# Ipod nano click wheel not responding



## DG1748 (May 3, 2011)

A friend asked me to fix their iPod nano. They gave it to me and said "it doesn't turn on unless its plugged in". 

After take a quick look at it, the iPod does in fact turn on while its not plugged in. What the issue is, is that the click wheel doesn't respond to any button presses. So, after a minute the screen goes black due to inactivity. 

I've tried to do a forced reset on the phone by pressing the buttons/click wheel in every possible combination but I still get no response. 

I plugged the device into the pc and did a restore through iTunes but the click wheel is still dead. 

I'm willing to open the device and test the inside hardware if that's necessary. I don't have experience doing that aside from replacing a few cracked screens and dead batteries on iPhone 3G devices. 

Any insight or advice is appreciated.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

DG1748 said:


> A friend asked me to fix their iPod nano. They gave it to me and said "it doesn't turn on unless its plugged in".
> 
> After take a quick look at it, the iPod does in fact turn on while its not plugged in. What the issue is, is that the click wheel doesn't respond to any button presses. So, after a minute the screen goes black due to inactivity.
> 
> ...


The switch at the top?

Move it.


----------



## DG1748 (May 3, 2011)

Sorry. Forgot to mention I obviously moved the hold button on and off several times to ensure it wasn't stuck in a hold position.


----------



## Necrogyptian (Nov 8, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but the Nanos click wheel has different buttons under each command on the wheel. You should be able to prop it out of place, and see if those buttons underneath are still intact. It may very well be a hardware error. Ask your friend if he's recently dropped it or something. Good Luck.


----------

